# Message erreur Store Error



## amilcart (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde 
Nouvellement proprietaire d'un Iphone 3G j'ai un message erreur qui s'affiche m'empechant d'utiliser une application pourtant gratuite 

"Désolé, mais les achats InAppPurchase ne sont pas disponibles sur les iPhones jailbreakés. Merci de restaurer votre iPhone avec un firmware original en utilisant iTunes." 

Pourriez vous me dire comment eviter ce message d'erreur et quel pourrait etre ce firmware original que je pourrais telecharger sur iTunes ou via cydia 

Sachant que iTunes ne reconnait pas mon Iphone voulant effectuer une sauvegarde il y a quelque semaines suite a mon achat 
Merci pour vos reponses 
A tres vite


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2012)

C'est pourtant clair, il faut enlever le Jaillebreak que tu as mis.

Tu restaures ton iPhone avec iTunes.

Lorsque tu branches ton iPhone, tu as le bouton, restaurer, c'est simple, rapide et te remettra un iPhone comme neuf.


----------



## amilcart (4 Août 2012)

Ayant acquis ce tel recemment, il faut croire que l'ancien proprietaire l'a installer 
Peux tu m'indiquer comment le desinstaller sachant qu 'ITunes ne reconnait pas l'appareil 
J'ai pourtant la derniere version d'Itunes (10 6 3 25) le cable usb ne presente aucun souci mais je n'ai rien nada le pc ne le reconnait pas 
Grrr 
La sauvegarde est elle possible de l'appareil ou faut il absolument passer par ITunes ?!!!!
Merci pour ta reponse
Ps le telephone dispose de cydia


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2012)

Si iTunes ne le reconnais pas, il y a peu d'espoir.


----------

